# A few deer pics from the last few weeks



## Moose Hollow

A few deer pics from the last few weeks


----------



## UtahJax

Great pics!


----------



## JuddCT

Looks good!


----------



## one hunting fool

Can't get enough!!!


----------



## proutdoors

Nice photos.


----------



## sawsman

Great shots as usual Dave. Find any sheds?


----------



## waspocrew

WOW! Those are awesome!


----------



## Moose Hollow

Yes Jason I got a few shed. The big one dropped monday haven't found them yet.

Thanks for all your commets how you been PRO.


----------



## Moose Hollow

A few more


----------



## proutdoors

Moose Hollow said:


> Thanks for all your comments how you been PRO.


 I am doing well, thank you! You need to come down and photo some of the critters in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Moose Hollow

proutdoors said:


> Moose Hollow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your comments how you been PRO.
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing well, thank you! You need to come down and photo some of the critters in this neck of the woods.
Click to expand...

Sounds good i'll have to run down this summer.


----------



## JuddCT

Moose Hollow said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Moose Hollow":3t8pbkhf]Thanks for all your comments how you been PRO.
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing well, thank you! You need to come down and photo some of the critters in this neck of the woods.
Click to expand...

Sounds good i'll have to run down this summer.[/quote:3t8pbkhf]

Pro, don't be giving out the best kept secret in the state. 

There are no big critters down there.


----------



## johnboy

Great photos , interesting to see how high you have one camera , must be a rise in the ground in front of it ?


----------



## Moose Hollow

johnboy said:


> Great photos , interesting to see how high you have one camera , must be a rise in the ground in front of it ?


All these shot were taken with my canon 60d SLR with a 100/400 lens so i'm not sure what it is you asking.


----------



## johnboy

On march 10 posting, there is a buck in the first picture with what appears to be a trail camera attached to a tree .
Look above his back 
I thought you might have had 2 trail cams together on that photo


----------



## Moose Hollow

Hi John do have another one straight to the west 50 yards of that one when I get time I will have to down load them and put them on here sorry wasn't sure what you were asking.


----------



## johnboy

You certainly do a great job with your photography , And i , and i'm sure everyone else, greatly appreciates the effort you put in to get them ,also sharing them with us
Cheers


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Moose, do you have your own website where people can order prints and so fourth?


----------



## Moose Hollow

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Moose, do you have your own website where people can order prints and so fourth?


This is my facebook and web page i'm not set up to sell pictures of it yet i'm going to be doing that pretty soon i'm just finishing a screensaver here in the next few weeks.

Look me up on facebook if you have one.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id= ... ef=tn_tnmn

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com/


----------



## Moose Hollow

Hey John heres a few picture from my tree cam I think there sort of cool shots..


----------



## johnboy

Some more good ones , one day you'll get the right sunset on one of those settings and it will be magic
The late sun on the deer on the hillside
Love the turkey and deer one, looks like in a couple shots they know something is there
Thanks


----------

